# Bunte Pixel in Photoshop CS3



## MaxMarty (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Photoshop CS3. (Wenn´s überhaupt an 
Photoshop liegt)

Wenn ich Einstellungsebenen verwende vorzugsweise die Hue/Saturation 
erscheinen an willkürlichen Stellen bunte Pixel in meinem Bild. 
Seltsamerweise verändert sich die Position der Pixel durch 
einschalten/ausschalten der Ebene oder durch Verändern der Regler im 
Kontrollfeld der Einstellungsebene.

Ich arbeite unter Windows XP, neueste Grafikkartentreiber und PS CS3 
Updates sind heruntergezogen.

Ich meine mich daran erinnern zu können, dieses Problem mit einer 
älteren Photoshop Version schon einmal gehabt zu haben, weiss aber 
nicht, wie ich das damals gelöst habe.


Vielleicht hatte jemand schon einmal ein ähnliches Problem und kennt die 
Lösung noch.


Gruß,

Martin



Hier das Bild wie es nicht aussehen sollte:


----------



## Malaxo (13. Juni 2007)

Überprüfe mal die Voreinstellungen ist jetzt zwar von CS2 aber evt. hilft es ja.

Unter Bildinterpolation - BIKUBISCH... sollte da stehen.

Sonst such nach guten Voreinstellungen. Ich denke es liegt an einer Einstellung in Photoshop.

Nur ein Tipp

greez


----------



## MaxMarty (13. Juni 2007)

Danke für die Antwort.

Per Default ist "bicubic" bereits eingestellt. Es ändert sich leider nichts, wenn ich diese Einstellung umstelle.

Ein Tipp aus dem Adobe Forum wäre ein Grafikkartenkonflikt oder Treiberproblem. Daraufhin habe ich eine ältere Photoshop Version installiert um zu schauen, ob der Fehler dort auch auftritt. Leider negativ. Der Fehler ist nur bei PS CS3.

Also hat sich nichts verändert. Neueste Treiber und Updates habe ich bereits installiert.

Werde als nächstes Versuchen das komplette Paket nochmal neu zu installieren. Vielleicht ist bei der Installation was schief gelaufen.

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## Muster Max (14. Juni 2007)

Hallo MaxMarty,

Sind die Punkte immer noch an der selben Stelle oder überhaupt weiterhin vorhanden
wenn Du Dein Bild abspeicherst und danach wieder in Photoshop öffnest? Wenn ja dann
liegt es wohl an irgendwelchen Einstellungen von Photoshop wenn nein liegt hier wohl ein
Grafikkartenproblem vor entweder passt da was mit Deinen Treibern nicht oder ein Hard-
waredefekt an Deiner Grafikkarte ist das Problem.

Es könnte auch sein, dass Du für die Ebenenmaske die Du bei der Farbeinstellungsebene
verwendest ein Paar Spritzer an diese Stelle gebracht hast vielleicht durch einen unvor-
sichtigen Einsatz eines Brushes oder ähnliches.

Es könnte auch daran liegen, dass bestimmte Bereiche Deines Bildes einfach von der
Quallität zu unsauber sind und aus diesem Grund dort an der Stelle durch die starke
Überzeichung des Bildes aufgrund Deiner hohen Werte der Farbton/Sättigungsebene
diese Farbblitzer auftreten.

Es könnte auch an Deinem gewählten Dateiformat liegen. Ist .tga denn zwingend
notwendig? Tritt der gleiche Fehler auch auf wenn Du Dein Bild zum Beispiel als .psd
Datei abspeicherst und wieder öffnest?

Es könnte allerdings auch an einem Programm liegen, das bei Dir paralell zum Photoshop
im Hintergrund arbeitet, das evtl. irgend eine Art von Videooverlay verwendet oder ein Spiel
oder irgend etwas in dieser Richtung. Dann treten solche Phantomfraktale ebenso auf.
Allerdings sind diese hinterher nach dem abspeichern in der eigentlichen Bilddatei nicht
vorhanden.

Vielleicht könntest Du ja mal eine Datei in der dieser Fehler auftritt hier im Forum hoch-
laden. Dann könnte sich vielleicht jemand der auch Photoshop CS3 nutzt Deine Datei ein-
mal anschauen und Dir diesbezüglich ein Feedback geben ob selbige Fehler bei ihm auch
zu sehen sind. Dann kann man zumindest einmal die Hardwaregeschichte ausschliessen.

mfg Muster Max


----------



## MaxMarty (14. Juni 2007)

Danke für die Antwort.

zu 1. Wenn ich das Bild in einem anderen Format als .psd abspeichere, dann sind die Pixelfehler genau dort, wo sie im .psd zum Zeitpunkt des Speicherns waren. Wenn ich allerdings die Datei als .psd abspeichere und erneut in PS öffne, dann verändert sich die Position und die Anzahl der Pixelfehler.

zu 2. Ich habe ein paar Tests gemacht ohne Maske und mit nur einer Hue/Saturation Einstellungsebene. Hier beobachte ich ähnliche Effekte. Die Masken in obigem Beispielbild habe ich mit dem Lasso-Tool erstellt. Unsauberkeiten innerhalb der Maske möchte ich also ausschließen. Allerdings habe habe ich daran natürlich auch schon gedacht.

zu 3. Wenn die Qualität des Bildes der Ausschlaggebende Punkt wäre, dann würde sich die Position der Pixel durch reines ein/ausschalten der Einstellungsebene, ohne auch die Werte der Hue/Saturation Regler zu verändern.

zu 4. Ein parallel laufendes Programm gibt es eigentlich nicht. Ich habe alle anderen Programme beendet.

zu 5. Ein Kollege von mir hatte das Problem mit meiner .psd Datei nicht. Ich habe ihm die Datei geschickt und das Problem trat bei ihm nicht auf. Deshalb glaube ich nicht, dass es an der .psd-Datei selbst liegt. Ein aus Photoshop Abgespeichertes jpg oder tiff behält aber die Fehler.


Zur Fehlersuche habe ich auf dem gleichen Comuter Photoshop 6 installiert und das "fehlerhafte" .psd-File geöffnet. Das Ergebnis war ohne Pixelfehler, auch nach mehrmaligem ein/Ausblenden der Einstellungsebenen.


Ich habe zwei Dateien hochgeladen.
Das eine ist ein .jpg, das grüne fehlerhafte Pixel enthält.
Das andere ist das .psd, das diese Fehler erzeugt hat und wahrscheinlich erst nach mehrmaligem ein/ausblenden einer der Eistellungsebenen die Fehler zeigt.


----------



## MaxMarty (14. Juni 2007)

Ich habe noch ein paar Tests mit anderen Einstellungsebenen gemacht und konnte dort die fehlerhaften Pixelerscheinungen nicht entdecken.

Es betrifft wohl auch den Hue/Saturation bzw. Farbton/Sättigung Befehl aus dem Menü "Bild->Einstellen" oder "Image->Adjustement".
Der Fehler tritt in dem Befehl außerdem nicht auf wenn ich den Knopf "Färben" oder "colorize" aktiviere. Hier lassen sich die Schieberegler bewegen, ohne dass "springende" farbige Pixel erscheinen.

Meine Lösung wird also erst mal sein, diesen Befehl zu umgehen, in dem ich andere Einstellungsebenen zu Hilfe nehme.


----------



## Muster Max (14. Juni 2007)

Da hast Du Dir einen sehr seltsamen Fehler eingeheimst  Solltest Du später durch irgend
einen dummen Zufall mal auf eine Lösung Deines Problemes stoßen würde ich mich sehr
freuen, wenn Du hier kurz nocheinmal ein kleines Statement dazu abgeben könntest. Wer
weiss vielleicht besucht mich dieser Fehlerteufel auch irgendwann einmal 

Wünsche Dir weiterhin viel Spaß mit Photoshop und alles Gute

mfg Muster Max


----------



## MaxMarty (19. Juni 2007)

Nochmal ein interessantes Update:

Die Installation von Photoshop CS3 auf einem anderen Computer weist keinerlei Fehler auf. Jetzt beginnt für mich der Spaß herauszufinden, welche Software oder Hardware die Hue/Saturation stören könnte.


----------



## Alexander Groß (20. Juni 2007)

Wenn es nur bei dir und auch dort nur mit CS3 passiert, fällt mir eigentlich nur noch ein eventuell abweichendes Farbprofil etc. in CS3 ein.


Alex


----------



## MaxMarty (9. Juli 2007)

*LÖSUNG!*

Ich habe meinen Prozessor wieder etwas heruntergetaktet. Von 3.6 auf 3.41 GHz. Irgendwie scheint der Fehler zu berechnen bei der höheren Geschwindigkeit. Nun läuft der Hue-Saturation-Befehl ohne Fehler.

Ich habe verschwiegen, dass ich den Pentium D von 2.6 auf 3.6 GHz übertaktet habe. Bei unter 3.4 GHz stellen sich die Pixelfehler nicht ein. Sorry für die Verwirrung. Und vielen Dank nochmal allen die geantwortet haben.

Gruß,

Martin


----------

